# Poppy ! Please help me find where she is now



## Funkyfilly024 (8 April 2011)

Poppy, 13.1 -ish palomino in summer, strawberry in winter, welsh B type, blaze on her face.
Shropshire area. Should be about 10 ish by now, not over 14, we were never sure of her age !
I used to loan Poppy but unfortunalty couldnt buy her at the time and I heard she was sold on, possibly to a RDA group but not sure.
Would really love to know how she is getting on.


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (12 March 2014)

Bump!


----------



## putasocinit (12 March 2014)

Bless her, i hope you hear some news


----------

